# Westie puppy feeding



## jjmc (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Folks,

Newbie here. We have an 11 week old Westie and are uncertain regarding the quantity of food we are feeding. At the moment we are feeding him four times a day, the total weight of food being 100g. This consists of 50% Pro Plan Puppy (the breeder had been feeding him on this) and 50% Natures Harvest chicken and Rice. 

He wolfs each meal down looking like he's really enjoying it, however he continues to lick the bowl for another minute and when he's finished he looks at us like he's still hungry. 

In addition to the meals we give him little treats of boiled chicken, total amount per day about 10-15g.

Sorry if I this question is silly, but after each meal when he looks at me with those lovely little dark eyes the above question goes through my mind.

Thanks


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

What does he weight? And what does the feeding guide suggest for that weight?

Some dogs just like food lol. Bailey would eat all day if I let him. Spends a good five minutes licking the bowl after and forever looks hungry.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi , my dog licks the bowl clean, i think hes trying to help with the washing up,:001_smile:


----------



## jjmc (Mar 16, 2011)

Lyceum said:


> What does he weight? And what does the feeding guide suggest for that weight?
> 
> He was 2.25kg last Wed.
> 
> ...


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi there  i just went with feeding guidelines when he was little older i went with way he looked more if too thin less if little podgy


----------



## jjmc (Mar 16, 2011)

new westie owner said:


> Hi there  i just went with feeding guidelines when he was little older i went with way he looked more if too thin less if little podgy


He looks great and vet said his weight was spot on. We gave him a little wash last week, mainly to let him experience it rather than him needing it and it was so funny he looked like he'd shrunk in the wash


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Bobby is same after bath half dog he was before  hope to see pics soon of your little one


----------



## jjmc (Mar 16, 2011)

A slight aside, it would appear that he seem to 'eliminate' ( I love that word) more than he eats. Before we got Ted I would never have imagined inspecting each dog poo for consistency and quantity

He's just had supper and again wolfed it down, he looked like he was loving every mouthful, made me really happy. When he was on the pro plan only, he ate as if it was something to do, I stupidly bought him some Iams which I mixed with his PP, this he flatly refused to eat the combination. Iams rubbish went with the other rubbish we throw out of the house and is now resting in landfill somewhere.


----------



## jjmc (Mar 16, 2011)

hope to see pics soon of your little one [/QUOTE]

Shall do when I get few minutes to figure out how to. BTW Bobby looks a right stunner, I sure he gets lots of compliments.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Thankyou


----------

